# Corpus luteum cyst . . . what to expect? NEW- chart added!



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

I'm 9.5 months pp. I started charting again 3.5 months ago, and I ovulated for the first time at the end of April. So here I am a month later, no AF, temps still up, and not pregnant. I'm assuming I'm dealing with a corpus luteum cyst, since that seems to be the only logical explanation for being 29dpo. So - from what I've read, they tend to go away on their own. How long does that generally take? Will my temp dip before the bleeding begins? Is it painful? I haven't had any pain so far, except for some mild cramps and random twinges here and there. This afternoon I had some blood-tinged mucus, but no more spotting or bleeding.
I'd love to hear from women who have btdt - I've never experienced anything like this before, and it's kind of freaking me out. Thanks so much!


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Anyone?!?


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't really help you I'm afraid - I had a corpeus luteum cyst when I conceived. I had an occasional pain on my right hand side (it was the right ovary, obviously!) that eventually went away after perhaps a week or so, no bleeding or anything.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

anything going on OP? I have not had a CL cyst, just curious to see if you could share your chart


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
anything going on OP? I have not had a CL cyst, just curious to see if you could share your chart

No changes. I'm 38dpo now; I'd share my chart but I do it the old-fashioned way (pen and paper). If it would be more helpful I could make an online chart.


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

You can - in fact, I encourage you to do an account at fertilityfriend.com and just go back to the first day of your LMP and start putting in info.

I went back and did all m charts from 2000 onward. Sounds like a lot, but only 15 or so due to pregnancies and LAM.

The other reason I wanted to chime in is that I am on CD40 and I'm not sure what the heck is going on.
I think I may have ovulated (maybe), but my temps have been extremely low, so it's unlikely seeing as how my temps even after supposed O are also very low. I have blood work in for a thyroid panel now with a doctor's appointment for next week.

Anyway - my chart is linked in my sig. Take a peek and see how it compares to yours. I'd love to see your chart if you do it on FF.com!


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

OK, just put my chart on fertilityfriend . . . http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1454ea

Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

wow I have no idea. thanks for taking the time to input your info and share your chart









you didn't start waking up/temping several hours later around CD14 did you? hpts still negative?

I don't even know what the standard course of treatment for a CL cyst (when not pg - they are common in pgcy and nothing is done about them then) would be, maybe MTX or just time..


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
wow I have no idea. thanks for taking the time to input your info and share your chart









you didn't start waking up/temping several hours later around CD14 did you? hpts still negative?

I don't even know what the standard course of treatment for a CL cyst (when not pg - they are common in pgcy and nothing is done about them then) would be, maybe MTX or just time..

Thanks for looking!







I've been temping at the same time every morning. I've taken 6 or 7 hpts, the last one at 24 dpo (I think), all negative. I did feel pregnant starting at about a week after ovulation - kind of crampy and an "aware" feeling in my lower abdomen, which I've had with both of my pregnancies; and I've been very tired and I haven't had much of an appetite (I've lost 10 lbs since then). But I have no idea why I would still be getting negative hpts 3.5 weeks after ovulation if I *was* pregnant.
From what I've googled (what on earth did we ever do before google?!?) CL cysts usually go away on their own within "a few weeks or months". Kind of vague. I don't have insurance right now, so I'm thinking about going to Planned Parenthood to see if they have any answers. I should be on my third cycle by now, and this is frustrating more than anything else. Thanks for replying!


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

...and you're SURE you're not preg?
I have a friend who didn't show up preg until about 2 months on an hpt.
Thinking pink and blue thoughts for you!!!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I had one of these a couple months back and I had several days of rather intense pain. Still no PP AF here but I had an ultrasound to confirm the cyst and they told me not to think I'm not ovulating anymore. I have decided to start charting to see if anything's going on cycle-wise but who knows. Anyway, my mother had several cysts as well back in the day and hers were always painful too. But they just go away. I had an enormous CL when I was pregnant (first trimester). Apparently it was "the size of a large orange". It didn't rupture though, I was very happy about that.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InstinctiveMom* 
...and you're SURE you're not preg?
I have a friend who didn't show up preg until about 2 months on an hpt.
Thinking pink and blue thoughts for you!!!

Ack! I have a 2.5yo and a 10mo! Enough said!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catters* 
I had one of these a couple months back and I had several days of rather intense pain. Still no PP AF here but I had an ultrasound to confirm the cyst and they told me not to think I'm not ovulating anymore. I have decided to start charting to see if anything's going on cycle-wise but who knows. Anyway, my mother had several cysts as well back in the day and hers were always painful too. But they just go away. I had an enormous CL when I was pregnant (first trimester). Apparently it was "the size of a large orange". It didn't rupture though, I was very happy about that.

Thanks for sharing! How long did it take for that cyst to go away?


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
Ack! I have a 2.5yo and a 10mo! Enough said!

Thanks for sharing! How long did it take for that cyst to go away?

well, the most recent activity did not last for very long, and I haven't had a follow up ultrasound, or anything like that, but I have no pain now. So, my OB/GYN's guess is that I'm getting ready to cycle soon.
As for my CL while pregnant, it was not visible at around 19 weeks when they checked again. I guess once my placenta took over, the cyst shrank. It was just really large but I was told it is not uncommon. Take care!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

According to that chart your only 12dpo.

No wonder you were getting -- hpts before since you didn't Ovulate when you thought since the temps were all over the place.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DustysSweety03* 

According to that chart your only 12dpo.

No wonder you were getting -- hpts before since you didn't Ovulate when you thought since the temps were all over the place.


Really? so what about the thermal shift that happened on CD15? Using FAM rules, I'd say ovulation happened on or near CD14, because her temperature went up at least .2F above the previous 6 temps. When you have greater than 18 days of high temps and don't enter a positive HPT, FF will remove the previous cross hairs and attempt to place ovulation later on the chart.

what rules did you use to determine she's 12 DPO? What could cause a sustained thermal shift at CD14, baring any changes in sleep pattern, which the OP has said didn't change?


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DustysSweety03* 

According to that chart your only 12dpo.

No wonder you were getting -- hpts before since you didn't Ovulate when you thought since the temps were all over the place.


I'm almost positive I did ovulate at that point. Fertile CM, and a significant thermal shift. My temps have been a bit higher the last week and a half, but not much higher - not enough for me to think that I ovulated within the last 2 weeks, especially since I haven't experienced any secondary fertility signs. I should have a greater difference between pre- and post-ovulatory temps than a couple tenths of a degree.
I don't have too much faith in fertilityfriend; my chart is only there so I can share it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
Really? so what about the thermal shift that happened on CD15? Using FAM rules, I'd say ovulation happened on or near CD14, because her temperature went up at least .2F above the previous 6 temps. When you have greater than 18 days of high temps and don't enter a positive HPT, FF will remove the previous cross hairs and attempt to place ovulation later on the chart.

what rules did you use to determine she's 12 DPO? What could cause a sustained thermal shift at CD14, baring any changes in sleep pattern, which the OP has said didn't change?

Thank you, Texaspeach!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 

what rules did you use to determine she's 12 DPO? W


Because temps are suppost to stay above the CL the whole time, and her chart shows a bunch of temps below the CL after CD 18.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DustysSweety03* 

Because temps are suppost to stay above the CL the whole time, and her chart shows a bunch of temps below the CL after CD 18.


it does? I think we must not agree on where the coverline should be.







Where are you setting the coverline?

are you looking at the temp on cd 15 that went back down to the previous level? I would just begin the temp count over but not readjust the coverline or move the ovulation day - it coverline would still be at 97.0, not 97.7


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

OK, to clear things up, I entered my CM info from when I had my thermal shift, and ff readjusted my chart to reflect ovulation around cd 14. Coverline is 96.9.
As for my temp from cd 15, that's my normal ovulation pattern; my temp always falls back the day after I ovulate. I think tcoyf calls it the fallback pattern or something to that effect?
Anyway, I'm still feeling funny. Tired, crampy off and on, emotional, constipated, little appetite during the day, and I've lost another 8lbs. 58 dpo and counting!


----------

